# Viv exotic help please! How do you remove the lighting? :s



## ll-zoe-ll (May 19, 2008)

So..
The viv has been put together and its amazing. Except for the fact it doesnt have back vents? So you cannot change the equipment if it goes faulty! I have noticed new models have the vents where you can put your plug through it however mine is older (6 months old) and has just 2 drilled holes at the top. Any tips? 

One step foward with the aluminium vents at the front. 2 steps back for forgetting people need to remove cables. Uv lighting you cannot even take to plug off to do so because of how there designed.


----------



## Cllolu (Jul 9, 2014)

U should be able to take the top off to remove the light fitting, the wires should go through u shapes that butt up to the top of the Viv. If this is the case then u look for what look like large screws turn them the opposite way to the arrow on them to release the top lift off the lid remove lighting etc. (depending on what vivexotic it is there will be 2 on each side panel and possibly one at the top in the middle of the front and back panels too) hope this helps maybe not tho as u asked a while ago sorry.


----------

